# Using CC for Program Changes in Kontakt Banks



## DynamicK (Oct 31, 2009)

Trying to overcome the limitations of VST3 which doesn't accept program changes.

I have downloaded Nickie's CPC script which does :


> It can furthermore convert a CC to PC if you send CC#127 with a value, that includes "2" (along the lines of Bob's KSP+ specification) followed by a CC#125 message containing the CC# of the CC that is to be converted to PC (this is global; one set of CC#127/CC#125 messages - regardles of the MIDI channel it is sent on - will affect all MIDI channels). In this case the converted controller is blocked. A new CC#127 message disables the feature.



Has anyone tried out this feature?

Is this the right way to implement it?

Load up Continuity Program Changer 1_1_1.nkm into Kontakt
Make new Instrument bank and add some patches.

Send a CC127 message with value of 2
Send a CC125 message with value of 47
( I'm using Cubase List editor to do this)

Now if I send CC47 with value of 0 and then later a CC47 with value of 1, I should get a program change from PC1- PC2??? ( Using the List Editor)

Any help appreciated as I know nothing about KSP.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Nov 1, 2009)

DynamicK @ 31st October 2009 said:


> Send a CC127 message with value of 2
> Send a CC125 message with value of 47
> ( I'm using Cubase List editor to do this)
> 
> Now if I send CC47 with value of 0 and then later a CC47 with value of 1, I should get a program change from PC1- PC2??? ( Using the List Editor)


That's correct. CC#47=0 will select prog. #1 and CC#47=1 will select prog. #2 of the bank (1-based).

I use the CPC PC proxy in Sonar, where PCs for some odd reason don't get through to VSTs.

Btw, I am surprised to hear, that VST3 doesn't support Program Change; a major step backwards in my oppinion.


----------



## DynamicK (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the help Nickie. :D 



> Btw, I am surprised to hear, that VST3 doesn't support Program Change; a major step backwards in my oppinion.


Well maybe if enough Cubase users complain, Steinberg will implement it :twisted:


----------



## Fernando Warez (Nov 1, 2009)

DynamicK @ Sun Nov 01 said:


> Thanks for the help Nickie. :D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good idea! ..What were they thinking anyway. >8o


----------



## DynamicK (Nov 2, 2009)

I have done the registry hack to show the multi scripts in Kontakt, so I can see the script. 

When I send the relevant messages ( cc127, cc 125 etc), I get the correct message that says the script is processing my input, but the patches don't change in the Kontakt instrument bank.

I can send from the list editor and use my hardware controller and the script messages show that the cc# I have assigned is making program changes.

I have tried both K2 and K 3.5 and none of them process the program changes in the instrument bank.

Any ideas anyone ???

If this works it would be a neat workaround for the lack of PCs in VST3.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Nov 4, 2009)

Nickie, do you know if CPC work with Kontakt 4?


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Nov 4, 2009)

No idea, I am afraid. I haven't upgraded. Maybe someone with K4 can test it for you?


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 4, 2009)

excuse my ignorance but how or why would use instrument banks? and for what libraries?


----------



## Fernando Warez (Nov 4, 2009)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Wed Nov 04 said:


> No idea, I am afraid. I haven't upgraded. Maybe someone with K4 can test it for you?



Thanks Nickie.

I'm sure it will work but you know how it is... I'd like to be sure cause I'd be lost with out CPC. I guess that means I'd be lost without you. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fernando Warez (Nov 4, 2009)

gsilbers @ Wed Nov 04 said:


> excuse my ignorance but how or why would use instrument banks? and for what libraries?



For me, i use it to managed huge orchestral libraries. All you do is drag different articulations in a slot. And you can load an almost limitless amount of articulation if you want to. If you have enough ram, you can load all your articulations. Combine that with VST expression ins Cubase 5 and you may never have to look for and load articulations in you life. Just load your template and you have you orchestra in front of you ready to go.

I have to say i like your crazy avatar dude. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Nov 4, 2009)

You flatten me, Fernando :D 

Gsilbers, you can use banks with fx. VSL Pro Ed. or Horizon if you want to keep all articulations of a single instrument on a single MIDI channel/track instead of using one channel/track per articulation.


----------



## lee (Nov 4, 2009)

Fernando Warez @ Wed Nov 04 said:


> I guess that means I'd be lost without you. :mrgreen:





Nickie Fønshauge @ Wed Nov 04 said:


> You flatten me, Fernando :D



o/~


----------



## Fernando Warez (Nov 4, 2009)

lee @ Wed Nov 04 said:


> Fernando Warez @ Wed Nov 04 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that means I'd be lost without you. :mrgreen:
> ...



You"re just envious because i said it first! :wink:


----------



## DynamicK (Nov 5, 2009)

Now Now Boys :mrgreen: 



> Hmm, I don't have any immediate solution, since it works for me in Sonar. Be aware though, that if your DAW resets CCs - and sends CC#127=0 - you are back to square 1: the PC proxy will be OFF. You can use either Bob's "Midi Monitor +" multiscript (part of the KSP+ v1.10 package) or the factory script "Midi Monitor" to test for CC#127.



Nickie, I think you maybe right, but I have no way of checking..........besides I think I have found the solution. :D I am creating a new topic for it

BTW Shouldn't your CPC script be in the sticky section "Get your Kontakt scripts here"


----------

